# Is a pet pigeon or ringneck dove right for me?



## pangolin (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here. My pet rat recently died and I'm now looking for a new companion animal, hopefully one that will live longer. I'm looking for something small, quiet, and at least somewhat affectionate. From what I've read pigeons and doves are some of the quieter pet birds, but then I also read that ringneck doves are still loud enough to to make talking or watching tv hard. Are pigeons also this loud? I could handle occasional noisiness during the day but it would be a problem if they did it at night since I already have trouble sleeping. Another concern is whether or not they can be kept alone, since I would really rather have only one animal. I've read differing opinions on this, some claiming that a house dove/pigeon is perfectly fine on its own while others say that they must be kept in pairs and that they will start acting out if left alone until they get a mate. I do spend a LOT of time at home if that makes any difference. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you get a hen pigeon or dove, it is likely not to be as loud. Having just a single one is fine. It will come to see you as its mate. Shouldn't make any noise at night, especially if you keep the lights off and cover the cage with a lightweight but dark material, like a sheet. Since it won't have anyone to "talk" to while you are sleeping, it is less likely anyway. I usually only hear mine at night when the moon is full. But then again, I have several pairs in each loft so they have plenty of gossip to share


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with Becky. A hen would be quieter than a male, but the problem comes in when you try to buy one and it's almost impossible to tell the difference--especially when they're just fledging. Since it's best to get them as young as possible, your chances are 50/50.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

If you've never had either bird before, a Ringneck Dove might be easier. They are usually very calm and tame easily. Also remember - Ringnecks are a little smaller than a Pigeon and, while both can make a mess, a smaller bird will make a little less mess (small bird = small poop).

Whichever bird you choose, try to get a young one or one that has been someone else's pet (or one that is already used to living in a cage). Sometimes adult Pigeons and Doves, raised in big aviaries or lofts, are not very tame and might not settle down well to cage life and life with people.

Also, plan on letting your Pigeon or Dove out to fly around a room in your house some of the time. Both birds can live in cages but they need "free flight" time too, to make up for the lack of exercise they get in a cage.

My doves get lots of time to stretch their wings!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pangolin said:


> Hello, I'm new here. My pet rat recently died and I'm now looking for a new companion animal, hopefully one that will live longer. I'm looking for something small, quiet, and at least somewhat affectionate. From what I've read pigeons and doves are some of the quieter pet birds, but then I also read that ringneck doves are still loud enough to to make talking or watching tv hard. Are pigeons also this loud? I could handle occasional noisiness during the day but it would be a problem if they did it at night since I already have trouble sleeping. Another concern is whether or not they can be kept alone, since I would really rather have only one animal. I've read differing opinions on this, some claiming that a house dove/pigeon is perfectly fine on its own while others say that they must be kept in pairs and that they will start acting out if left alone until they get a mate. I do spend a LOT of time at home if that makes any difference. Any advice would be appreciated


from what you have said about small and quiet, I would go with a ring neck dove. pigeons are not as easy to care for in the house, the doves do well in the house. pigeons are more robust and messier IMO and louder, more like poutlry. if you want a quiet bird then a hen will be less noisy, a male ring neck can be loud and incessant, esp if it is a lone bird, a mature male will coo and coo over and over loudly till it drives you crazy, been there done that. so go with a hen.


----------



## pangolin (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice! It seems like a ringneck hen is the best option for me. I do have a couple of questions about it: how common is it for a lone hen to lay eggs? And how often would this happen?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

A lone hen dove will usually lay a few eggs a year. It is nothing to worry about (as they will be infertile and so won't hatch). However, excessive laying will deplete her body's calcium reserves.

You can just throw away the infertile eggs. But if she seems determined to lay, sometimes it is better to let her lay a few eggs and let her sit on them for a few weeks, to get the breeding cycle "out of her system".

All doves need bird grit in a bowl, both for digestion and minerals. So especially, if you have a female, look for "hi-Cal" (high calcium) grit. Also crushed oyster shells (also available in pet shops) is good for doves and will supply your female dove with extra calcium. As for food, regular parakeet / budgie seed is fine - the kind that is "enriched" with some pellets is good too, if the dove will also eat the pellets. Pigeon food is not so good for Ringneck Doves because it contains some seeds that are too large.


----------

